# I popped my HDR/Tonemapping Cherry!



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2013)

This is my first shot at HDR/Tonemapping so any C&C on the processing is greatly appreciated. 

 I was trying to get a more natural look here with delicious colours... but not overdone... ( but boy is it easy to get lost goofing around with the sliders!)

Thanks for taking a look, looking forward to your C&C!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 28, 2013)

The truck itself looks really nice. Not overdone and very natural. I think you got what you were going for - nice colors and detail.

I see what you were going for with the barrel but my personal preference would be to remove it. It does match the "theme" of the rusty truck, but it blocks part of your main subject. I think it would also help the overall feel if you had a more interesting sky. There isn't anything you can do about that sometimes though. Did you get shots exposed for the sky, grass, tower, etc?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Timothy, thanks for your comments and your suggestion to try this!

Unfortunately I didn't "see" the HDR in the shot when I was shooting it so I didn't bracket or get or other exposures, this is just a single exposure tonemapped.

As for the barrel, oh how I wish it wasn't there too but I didn't have the latitude to move it, I suppose you could technically say I was already trespassing since I walked around the vehicle so I wasn't going to start rearranging things  I tried to get the best angle to get the most truck but it is definitely a bit of a compromise.  This is on our way to a local city so there eventually will be more opportunities to stop and shoot bracketed and with better sky and even catch the people when they are there (it is a couple buildings and no house but still an active farm).


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought that might be the case regarding the barrel. I see things along the road in my neighborhood that I would love to photograph, but I'm not the kind of person who is comfortable approaching people about things like that. I'm always afraid they're going to see the camera and freak out.

But the tone mapping on the truck looks great!


----------



## KrisztinaK (Apr 28, 2013)

I think you did a really nice job with this, especially for a first try.  I really like all the detail you've captured in the truck.

Do you mind sharing which tool/plug-in/software you used here?


----------



## hirejn (Apr 28, 2013)

Technically it seemed to work, but the sky isn't worth HDR. I'd replace it or wait for a better background.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 28, 2013)

I think the processing is far better than most HDR on here. I love the subject matter. I believe Old, Rust and Texture works well with HDR in my opinion.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 28, 2013)

The colors are electric, but the image is natural and well-finished.    Restraint is a virtue in HDR.   If this is your first try, great things are yet to come for you.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!  I'm taking it all in 
I'm on the fence about the background and sky, I almost like that it is so simple and muted in this version, it allows the colours in the truck to be a touch over the top without being over the top (if that makes sense lol), I think if there was a vibrant background and sky it would be too much for my personal taste.  I may change my opinion as I play around more with HDR... we shall see!


----------



## FanBoy (Apr 28, 2013)

The dynamic range of this image doesn't appear to be wide, so you did well by just tone mapping the image. You can expand the dynamic range only a few f-stops when shooting a RAW image, and in this photo you were able to capture the texture and details that might not have been visible in a straight file.

I also agree about keeping the background sky; any other would distract from your subject.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd say you did a pretty darn good job.  I'd maybe push it a LITTLE more on the dynamic range, but otherwise very nice.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, its pretty nice. If I were to nit-pick I would say the grass is over-saturated. If this is photomatix, just open this exact image up, click on Utilities, then finishing touch, then you can just tone down the green slider.


----------



## Jad (Apr 28, 2013)

I would say you did a nice job with the exposure. HDR can easily be over done making the color too saturated and the sky to appear to have a phony look to it. I am guilty as most of us are in cranking up the image using HDR. I really like using it in either low light interior locations with bright windows or a very high contrast situation outside. It is a great tool if used wisely. Keep working with it and you will find your zone of comfort using the various sliders . John  Two Lane Highway


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I appreciate all the tips you shared  I have some more shots of the truck to process and I'm looking forward to playing more with the tone mapping 

Oh and someone asked what software, I used Photomatix (sp?)


----------



## runnah (Apr 29, 2013)

So it only took you 30 seconds and then there was lots of uncomfortable silence afterwards?


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> So it only took you 30 seconds and then there was lots of uncomfortable silence afterwards?



I've had a few experiences like that.....  ;-)


Nice job lady, good image.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> So it only took you 30 seconds and then there was lots of uncomfortable silence afterwards?



Haha pretty much! After all was said and done he turned into the strong silent type and I just wandered away.....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Pally


----------



## Jad (Apr 29, 2013)

I use Photomatix Pro as well and it can be confusing to determine what setting to use. This is how I have mine setup and it seems to be the best for what I like to do with HDR.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Cool, thanks Jad


----------

